# apm, acpi, apmd, acpid

## SNo0py

Morgen allerseits!

Leider hat die Forumsuche nichts ergeben, deswegen hier meine Frage(n):

Was sind die Hauptunterschiede zwischen apm und acpi?

Auf welchen System(en) sollte ich was einsetzen? Wie entscheide ich das?

Was machen apmd und acpid in meinem System? Was sind die Vorteile diese Programme? Warum sollte ich diese installieren?

mfg M.

----------

## RainerB

Was sind die Hauptunterschiede zwischen apm und acpi?

acpi ist neuer und bietet wohl mehr Funktionen als apm,

leider ist das acpi handling von Linux noch nicht ganz

ausgereift.

Auf welchen System(en) sollte ich was einsetzen? Wie entscheide ich das?

Wenn ACPI funktioniert nimm ACPI ansonsten APM.

(lies evtl. dazu auch /usr/src/linux/Documentation/pm.txt)

APM z.B. ermöglicht das automatische Ausschalten des PCs bei einem shutdown, man kann damit der CPU auch ein Idle Signal senden, das dafür sorgt das die CPU angehalten wird, oder ihr Takt heruntergesetzt wird, wenn die CPU nichts zu tun hat, was die CPU Temperatur senkt. APM oder ACPI sollte auf

jedem Rechner aktiviert sein.

Was machen apmd und acpid in meinem System? Was sind die Vorteile diese Programme? Warum sollte ich diese installieren?

Dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, sie bieten zusätzliche Funktionen wie z.b. suspend. Die Manual Pages muessten darueber Auskunft geben.

Den grössten Nutzen haben die Power Management Methoden

bei Laptops.

----------

## SNo0py

Danke für die ausführliche(n) Antwort(en)! Ich werd mich da mal reinackern....

mfg

----------

## tux-fan

APM funktionierte auf meinem Dual-P2 nicht, ACPI schon. Hab im Menü bei ACPI alles angewählt, ausgenommen die letzte Option. (Irgendwas mit Debug, glaub ich)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hmm, das ist schon mal wirklich Aufschlussreich.

Eine Frage hätte ich, die mir bis jetzt keiner beantworten

konnte:

Gibt es unter GNU/Linux die Möglichkeit eines Hypernation

Mode´s (Ruhezustand)?

Sprich: Speicherinhalt auf Platte und shutdown.. nach

einschalten des Rechners wird ein Parameter übergeben

(oder so ähnlich) und dann wird der Speicherinhalt, der

auf Platte aufgezeichnet wurde, wieder ins RAM restauriert

und man befindet sich wieder dort, wo man als letztes

gearbeitet hat.

Unter Windows funktioniert das sehr gut, und auch unter

OS X kann ich nicht klagen.. aber was ist bei GNU/Linux?

----------

## citizen428

[quote="Jazz_Rabbit"J Gibt es unter GNU/Linux die Möglichkeit eines Hypernation Mode´s (Ruhezustand)? [/quote]

Ich nehm an du meinst "hibernation", oder? Hab das jetzt mal bei Google eingegeben, scheint aber nur Sachen im Zusammenhang mit Notebooks zu finden.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=linux+hibernation&spell=1

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Danke für die Suche.. Da hätt ich auch selbst dran denken können,

dass das "hibernation" heisst und ich deswegen nix find ..   :Sad: 

Aufjedenfall ist das interessant, was da auf den Seiten steht..

Man(n) braucht eine FAT-Partition in der Größe des Rams?

*grübel* Das geht wohl anders, als ich dachte.. Naja, muss mich

da noch reinlesen.. Komisch, dass das bis jetzt nicht wirklich wen

interessiert hat in den GNU/Linux-Foren.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

sooooooooo, hab mal APM weggeputzt und ACPI

installiert.. sowohl komplett alles markiert im Kernel

(bis auf die Debug-Option, das frisst nur Speicher, obwohl, vielleicht wärs

aufschlussreich...) als auch acpid "gemerged".

Tja, und als ich versuchte, acpid zu starten, kam das:

```

Maus root # /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid...

acpid: this kernel does not support proper event file handling.

Please get the patch from http://acpid.sourceforge.net                    [ !! ]

```

Bevor ich wieder anfange, das beliebte Spiel mit den diff's zu spielen,

frag ich mal einfach, ob wer eine Idee hätte, warum ich acpi nicht

starten kann?

Im BIOS hab ich noch nicht APM deaktiviert (denk ich mir mal).

und als Kernel benutz ich den gentoo Kernel mit der Version:

2.4.19-gentoo-r7

Lustigerweise steht ausserdem beim ausführen von  "uname":

#7 SMP

Derweil hab ich doch keine mehrere Prozessoren (?!?!)

Anscheinend macht das was aus, wenn die Option:

```
 Symmetric multi-processing support 
```

aktiviert ist, obwohl man nur eine CPU hat.. ach.. da steht, das

APM deaktiviert wird, wenn dies aktiviert wird. Macht das was auch

bei ACPI aus?

Ohje, Fragen über Fragen.. naja, weiß jemand Rat wegen dem

"nicht-starten" von ACPId ?

Danke schon im vorraus!

BTW: Hab natürlich vorher im Forum wegen der Problematik gesucht

und fand nur ein Posting, worauf keiner geantwortet hat.

----------

## Deever

Also ich hab bei mir bei acpi im kernel alles aktiviert, keinen acpid laufen, und der schaltet sich trotzdem brav ab!!! Warum versucht du es nicht mal einfach so?!

dev

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

hmm.. und hast Du sowohl im BIOS als auch im Kernel APM deaktiviert?

----------

## Deever

Nein, nix apm!

Net im bios und net im kernel!

Nur, und alle optionen acpi!  :Wink: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Naja, mein Rechner schaltet sich auch aus, das ist ja nicht das Problem..

aber ich hätt sooooooooooo gern den "hibernation-Modus".. das war

echt so praktisch... 03:00 h früh, komplett übermüdet, Powerknopf

drücken, aktueller Speicherinhalt wird auf die Platte geschrieben und

ab ins Bett.. am nächsten Nachmittag wieder Powerknopf drücken und

Speicherinhalt auf Platte wird wieder ins Ram geladen und kann genau

an der Stelle, wo ich mich schlafen gelegt habe, weitermachen.

----------

## SNo0py

Der Hibernation-Modus von Notebooks ist eine Sache der Hardware-Hersteller, das läuft sogar mit MSDos  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Der Hibernation-Modus von Notebooks ist eine Sache der Hardware-Hersteller, das läuft sogar mit MSDos 

 

Ja, aber ich denke Jazz_Rabbit spricht nicht von Notebooks. IIRC kann Windows (ab 2k?) das nämlich auch auf Desktopsystemen.

----------

## SNo0py

Yes.

Ab W2K wird das softwaremäßig unterstützt. Ich hab nur die oben angesprochene Sache mit den Notebooks zu klären versucht (is anscheinend nicht geglückt  :Sad: )

lg

----------

## hopfe

Hallo, meine Frage paßt fast genau in diesen Thread  :Smile: , daher wollte ich keinen neuen eröffnen. 

Habe auf meinen Laptop acpid ohne probleme laufen, es funktioniert auch eigentlich alles.  Einzig die Batterieanzeige für die  gnome-leiste verweigert den Dienst,  komischischer Weise funktionert jedoch das kde-plugin ohne Probleme und zeigt sowohl Akkustand, als auch Berbindung mit Netzgerät an? 

Das Gnome-plugin zeigt er mir immer nur an, daß der Akku bei 0% steht.

Thx 

Hopfe

----------

## sven

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Tja, und als ich versuchte, acpid zu starten, kam das:
> 
> ```
> 
> Maus root # /etc/init.d/acpid start
> ...

 

Du solltest mal den neusten Gentoo Kernel 2.4.19-r10 probieren ... bei mir funktioniert ACPI und acpid damit einwandfrei!

Wenn Dir nicht bekannt ist, wie Du Deine alten Kerneleinstellungen sicherst und in der neuen Kernelversion wiederherstellst, dann sag bescheid!

----------

## hopfe

Verwende aber die vanilla-sources, und nicht den gentoo-kernel. Verstehe jedoch nicht warum das kde-plugin keine Probleme macht

----------

## ozel

n'abend,

also laut aktueller ct geht der hibernation modus ("S4" - suspend to disk) und der supend to ram modus ("S3") nicht mit acpi und den 2.4er kerneln. ab den 2.5er kerneln soll es zwar möglich sein, allerdings noch nicht "perfekt"...

aus eigener erfahrung weiss ich das apm(d) allerdings suspend to disk unterstüzt! (mein asus s8 resumete daraus sogar mit sound etc..)

grüsse,

oli

----------

## duke

wenn ihr den acpid nicht zum laufen bekommt, müßt ihr das gesammte apm im kernel deaktivieren und nur acpi aktivieren. So hats bei mir funktioniert.

Das mit den Sleep Modes(S4...) funktioniert mit dem acpid, aber es fehlt hier an Software und wissen wie man es einsetzt. Die man page vom acpid gibt nur auskunft das man scripte für die einzelnen sleep modes starten kann, aber es werden keine scripte mitgeliefert. Nur dat default und dat hilft bei Hibernation net weiter.

Vielleicht findet jemand ne hilfreiche website dafür.

----------

